# the maurauders seekers



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

a pair of seekers for the mahi maurauder,20-40 with red marbles and a 30-50 with a 3D chevron,the chevron looks almost scale like in the sun and of course the marbling never looks as good on film as in person,MM wanted to see the work in progress,so these rods are being shown in the incomplete state


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice. I like those chevrons esp.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks robert,first time trying the 3D on a black backround,it pops but in a different way,like i said really has more of a scale wrap look in the sun,which surprized me after i did the wrap


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks GREAT!!!


----------

